# Can anyone give some info about what 35m's are doing these days?



## waterboy1836 (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm currently a 13F looking to reclass to 35M, just wondering if anyone could give me some insight into the MOS. Yes I have read goarmy.com but that never tells anyone what they will really be doing.


----------



## AWP (Aug 7, 2014)

waterboy1836 said:


> I'm currently a 13F looking to reclass to 35M, just wondering if anyone could give me some insight into the MOS. Yes I have read goarmy.com but that never tells anyone what they will really be doing.


 
Per the Site rules, post an Introduction. This should be your next post.

Thank you.


----------



## waterboy1836 (Aug 7, 2014)

Just posted my intro, didn't read the rules, my bad.


----------



## AWP (Aug 7, 2014)

You're good to go. Press on.


----------



## Il Duce (Aug 8, 2014)

Waterboy, a 35M  HUMINT collector recruits and runs sources to gain intelligence.  In practical matters that means you would, after completing training, be assigned to a BCT or G2X inside the HUMINT/CI section.  Your job, on a deployment, is to 'spot' (identify potential sources), assess (decide their suitability as a source based on their placement, access, and accessibility), and recruit the source.  Once a source is recruited you run the source, meeting with them and gaining information of intelligence value, then at some point transition (hand-off to another 35M) or terminate the source.  Every source in each stage requires a great deal of preparation work and paperwork - you will write a lot.  But, you also get to do cool things interacting with people, meeting with folks, and collecting valuable intelligence.  Each source is a significant investment though, it's not one of those things where you recruit/run a hundred sources.  The ration of paperwork/prep work to meetings are about 10:1 at a minimum.  There is also a significant amount of oversight of HUMINT operations, meaning you have to be able to execute operations with minimal supervision according to the law - even when breaking the law is much easier.  35M is a great MOS, but it's for grown-ups with a strong sense of themselves who are willing to put in the work.


----------



## 0699 (Aug 8, 2014)

Il Duce said:


> or terminate the source.


 
Guess being a source isn't always long-term employment...


----------



## Marauder06 (Aug 8, 2014)

0699 said:


> Guess being a source isn't always long-term employment...



It almost never is :)


----------



## waterboy1836 (Aug 8, 2014)

Thank you for the info


----------



## goon175 (Aug 9, 2014)

I always just thought they were 'Gators.


----------

